#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Praktiserende zuster in woord en daad gezocht?

## Wiltrouwen

Salaam alaikoem,Ik ben een man die nog nooit getrouwd is geweest.De titel is spreekt voor zich.Heb een aantal wensen waar je insha Allah aan zult voldoen. Marokkaanse van berbers komaf)Leeftijd 30-40 jaar. Moet willen verhuizen. Geen kinderen. Klaar bent voor het huwelijk. Een vrouw van haar woord(goed karakter)Een gevoelige vrouw(vrouw van goede huize)Een leuke vrouw om te zien!Een hoofddoek dragende zuster. Een vrouw die de Sunnah wil volgen. Gelieve niet te reageren als je hier niet aan voldoet....Zelf een leuke jongeman die klaar is om te settelen maar wel met de persoon die ook volgens de waarden en normen van de Islam zijn leven omringen, ameen Schrijf mij zodat met jou in contact mag komen in shaa Allah.

----------


## Wiltrouwen

...
......

----------


## Wiltrouwen

.....

----------


## Rifia karima

Salam ben je nog opzoek

----------


## Wiltrouwen

.................

----------


## Wiltrouwen

.....................

----------


## Wiltrouwen

.....................

----------


## Wiltrouwen

.....................

----------


## Wiltrouwen

..............................

----------


## Wiltrouwen

..........................

----------


## Wiltrouwen

...........

----------


## Wiltrouwen

........

----------


## Wiltrouwen

......

----------


## Wiltrouwen

.................

----------


## Wiltrouwen

................

----------


## Wiltrouwen

.................................................. .............

----------

